

NoSQL: Comparing the Different Solutions - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/11/nosql-comparison.php

======
khingebjerg
Why link to readwriteweb instead of the real comparison?

[http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2010/10/comparing-nosql-
availabi...](http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2010/10/comparing-nosql-availability-
models.html)

------
ekidd
I applaud this effort to compare NoSQL databases, but I'd like to inject a
word of caution. The various NoSQL databases are _amazingly_ different, and
it's hard to compare them properly using a single scenario.

Adrian Cockcroft's scenario, for example, favors a simple key/value store with
good partition tolerance. (It also contains some design decisions that fit
together poorly: He asks about partition tolerance, but his application is
designed to write to one availability zone and immediately read consistent
data from another availability zone. He should either combine these two
operations into a single operation, give up partition tolerance, or look for
better load-balancing options.)

I could easily describe other scenarios which favored S3, MongoDB, CouchDB, or
offline Hadoop/Hive queries of S3 buckets. And that's just the systems I've
used. We need much better NoSQL comparisons, but we won't get there without
investigating a wide mix of use cases. Otherwise, we're going to wind up with
the equivalent of a comparison of Clojure, Haskell, Mozart and F# written by a
"Blub" programmer: All the genuinely interesting questions will fall outside
the basis of comparison.

~~~
kbutler
> I could easily describe other scenarios which favored S3, MongoDB, CouchDB,
> or offline Hadoop/Hive queries of S3 buckets. And that's just the systems
> I've used. We need much better NoSQL comparisons, ...

Please do - that would be VERY useful.

kb

------
chapel
The title is a bit misleading. No comparison has been made yet, in actuality
the author is requesting developers from each NoSQL solution to describe how
their solution handles some problems he lists. I would love to see the
resulting article though once more have replied.

~~~
uggedal
The Cassandra and MongoDB articles are already available.

